# OMG! You look like The Rock!



## Jin (Jan 24, 2020)

We all know this was the highest compliment Gibson has ever received regarding his physique. 

What’s the highest compliment anyone has paid you?

—————

I was sitting on a couch with my arms spread out and the pastors wife says “oh my God! Jin, you need to go to the hospital.  You have a tumor on your arm!”

“That’s my tricep”


----------



## Pinkbear (Jan 24, 2020)

Bro bundy - you're a fat **** pinkfag.


----------



## ripper (Jan 24, 2020)

"You look like Leonardo DiCaprio... a fat Leonardo DiCaprio." - some dick


----------



## Trump (Jan 24, 2020)

I was mistaken for Batista


----------



## Gibsonator (Jan 24, 2020)

omg man lololol
highest compliment that matters to me is when my wife tells me I'm sexy af and no man comes close to comparing to me.


----------



## silvereyes87 (Jan 24, 2020)

Eh been told I'm gorgeous by a very attractive women alot lately. She alsoncslled me a shit brick house or something like that


----------



## Trump (Jan 24, 2020)

built like a brick shit house is a british term for a big bastard



silvereyes87 said:


> Eh been told I'm gorgeous by a very attractive women alot lately. She alsoncslled me a shit brick house or something like that


----------



## automatondan (Jan 24, 2020)

My wife is currently seeking a divorce from me and in a true moment of insecurity/weakness, I asked her on a scale of 1-10, how physically attractive do you honestly think I am, a 7? or like a 6? And she replied instantly, “No, are you kidding me?! You’re a 9! You’re just an asshole.” Which means there’s hope...


----------



## Gibsonator (Jan 24, 2020)

automatondan said:


> My wife is currently seeking a divorce from me and in a true moment of insecurity/weakness, I asked her on a scale of 1-10, how physically attractive do you honestly think I am, a 7? or like a 6? And she replied instantly, “No, are you kidding me?! You’re a 9! You’re just an asshole.” Which means there’s hope...



your totally an 11 bro :32 (12):


----------



## Raider (Jan 24, 2020)

When I was a younger man , this dude said, I was ,” Cock Diesel “ I had to ask him what the hell he was talking about, as I had never heard the expression before, lol! Then he referred to me as “The Rock” , but I don’t know who that is, lol sorry Gibbs- couldn’t resist!


----------



## Straight30weight (Jan 24, 2020)

...........


----------



## German89 (Jan 24, 2020)

I dont like compliments from strangers. They creep me out. 

I like compliments from 1 person only - those are the only ones that matter


----------



## NbleSavage (Jan 24, 2020)

Whenever I travel abroad, I always get asked if I'm a wrestler - to which I always reply, "No, I'm a boxer". 

In the US, I always get "OHMIGAWD I love yer accent!" to which I reply "I like yers too!"


----------



## Trump (Jan 24, 2020)

I get that that her in Africa, told them I was heavyweight ufc fighter and they can find me on youtube. A few have even claimed to have found me too.



NbleSavage said:


> Whenever I travel abroad, I always get asked if I'm a wrestler - to which I always reply, "No, I'm a boxer".
> 
> In the US, I always get "OHMIGAWD I love yer accent!" to which I reply "I like yers too!"


----------



## andy (Jan 24, 2020)

I supposed to look exact like Tom Hardy.

at The gym one dude once called me mr.greek statue. that was flatering. But yeah, Tom Hardy is what I hear often. lol


----------



## Trump (Jan 24, 2020)

my wife would be all over you if you look like Tom hardy



andy said:


> I supposed to look exact like Tom Hardy.
> 
> at The gym one dude once called me mr.greek statue. that was flatering. But yeah, Tom Hardy is what I hear often. lol


----------



## CJ (Jan 24, 2020)

The person above told me that I look like Tyrion Lannister. :32 (18):


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 24, 2020)

Pinkbear said:


> Bro bundy - you're a fat **** pinkfag.


I stand by that statement


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jan 24, 2020)

A queer called me ugly once.


----------



## German89 (Jan 24, 2020)

BigSwolePump said:


> A queer called me ugly once.



Did it hurt your pride?


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Jan 24, 2020)

German89 said:


> Did it hurt your pride?



I’m not offended by homosexuality. In the sixties I made love to many, many women. Often outdoors, in the mud and the rain, and it’s possible a man slipped in..there would be no way of knowing - Creed Bratton


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jan 24, 2020)

German89 said:


> Did it hurt your pride?


 Only my gay pride. Everything else is in tact.:32 (18):


----------



## tinymk (Jan 24, 2020)

I look like a bigger version of Stone Cold. I don’t see it but haven told this several times. Most people tell me I am really nice for. Big guy.  Am I supposed to be a prick because I am bigger?


----------



## DF (Jan 24, 2020)

I was meeting my daughter at her gate at the airport.  I was in a short sleeve polo as usual.  The TSA agent asked to pat down my arms.  I'm still not sure if he was hitting on me or he legit thought my arms were some sort of weapon. :32 (6):


----------



## Gabriel (Jan 24, 2020)

News-Flash...........all TSA's are gay.....prison guards,,,and all the naked guys walking around in the locker rooms.........Sorry had to find out this way...


----------



## Gabriel (Jan 24, 2020)

However ....a young kid,16 was working out the other day,and he was pretty strong and trained well...So, I had to ask how old he was..............Then I asked ,,,how old do you think I am....He said,,,28 maybe 30.................at 54 with "C".....That's a compliment...!!..I know he wasn't gay..!!


----------



## dk8594 (Jan 24, 2020)

“Do you compete?
“You look like Mr. Clean” - not sure it was a compliment


----------



## Grizzly911 (Jan 25, 2020)

Back when I was 21, I was told "look at Vin Diesel over here."


----------



## bigdog (Jan 25, 2020)

Compliments on my journey when I post throwback Thursday pics still motivation me. Those have been the best for me.


----------



## Seeker (Jan 25, 2020)

I get compliments often about being one of the best at what I do at work. Got a whole shelf of awards from my industry


----------



## Jin (Jan 25, 2020)

Seeker said:


> I get compliments often about being one of the best at what I do at work. Got a whole shelf of awards from my industry



IIRC you are in the Adult Entertainment Industry, right?


----------



## Gibsonator (Jan 25, 2020)

bigdog said:


> Compliments on my journey when I post throwback Thursday pics still motivation me. Those have been the best for me.



as they should, what you've done is incredible brother.

seeker, I am one of the only guys that has customers call in and give the owner of my company compliments for me. When the other guys here about it they hate, hard.

Jin, yes seeker is the finest male erotica actor over 50, work is work, dont judge eh.


----------



## Trump (Jan 25, 2020)

Seeker is the finest fluffer the ghey porn industry has ever seen


----------



## Jin (Jan 25, 2020)

Gibsonator said:


> Jin, yes seeker is the finest male erotica actor over 50, work is work, dont judge eh.



Shelf full of “Biggest Stunt Cock” trophies.


----------



## Gibsonator (Jan 25, 2020)

Jin said:


> Shelf full of “Biggest Stunt Cock” trophies.



if that doesnt impress your house guests idk what will


----------



## Slimandtrim (Jan 25, 2020)

I'm really bad at compliments but I have been compared to Susan Sarandon a few times and felt an inner smile


----------



## Gibsonator (Jan 25, 2020)

last night, post sex, I'm standing in front of the ac trying not to die, wife says; " you look like a statue of a greek god" 
I think my wife may be blind. 
no I will not be talking her into making an eye appointment.
at least she's convincing.


----------



## Trump (Jan 25, 2020)

either blind or more lies from you 



Gibsonator said:


> last night, post sex, I'm standing in front of the ac trying not to die, wife says; " you look like a statue of a greek god"
> I think my wife may be blind.
> no I will not be talking her into making an eye appointment.
> at least she's convincing.


----------



## Gibsonator (Jan 25, 2020)

Trump said:


> either blind or more lies from you



how did I fukkin know that was coming hahahaha. funny part is you're one of the few guys that know me better yet you keep up with this shit here, fukker.


----------



## Jin (Jan 25, 2020)

Gibsonator said:


> last night, post sex, I'm standing in front of the ac trying not to die, wife says; " you look like a statue of a greek god"
> I think my wife may be blind.
> no I will not be talking her into making an eye appointment.
> at least she's convincing.



You dont look Greek to me.


----------



## CantTouchThis (Jan 25, 2020)

Got called a funny c*nt once.


----------



## Gibsonator (Jan 25, 2020)

Jin said:


> You dont look Greek to me.



you didn't see how I was standing


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jan 25, 2020)

I look nothing like a rock...more of a boulder...but my head....hard as a rock for sure


----------



## Gadawg (Jan 25, 2020)

Gibsonator said:


> last night, post sex, I'm standing in front of the ac trying not to die, wife says; " you look like a statue of a greek god"
> I think my wife may be blind.
> no I will not be talking her into making an eye appointment.
> at least she's convincing.



She probably meant that your tiny, flacid penis reminded her of Michaelangelo’s statue of David.


----------



## Gibsonator (Jan 25, 2020)

Gadawg said:


> She probably meant that your tiny, flacid penis reminded her of Michaelangelo’s statue of David.



lol I thought of that too lmao


----------



## German89 (Jan 25, 2020)

BigSwolePump said:


> Only my gay pride. Everything else is in tact.:32 (18):



Rotflmfao!!!!  

Thank you!


----------



## Gadawg (Jan 25, 2020)

Gibsonator said:


> lol I thought of that too lmao



Hah!  I knew it. Lol


----------



## big_wolf_Gang (Jan 25, 2020)

It sucks that you don’t see what I see in you. Because if you did, you’d just stare and keep laughing. Fuk that b****, I'm glad she's my ex.


----------



## BRICKS (Jan 25, 2020)

I hear sh*t all the time, but I guess the best compliments have come from pro athletes.  It's pretty cool when guys like Gary Leonard ( competed at the 87 Olympia worh Lee Haney) and Jamelle Jones (ranked MMA heavyweight) tell you you look huge.


----------



## Notabot (Jan 26, 2020)

I keep getting Jake Gyllenhaal from random ladies. I hope it's Southpaw Jake and not Brokeback Jake they are thinking of.


----------



## stonetag (Jan 26, 2020)

In Mexico a few years ago and one of the hotel staff asked me what team I played for, and I said what? he says NFL team? Oh, I looked at my wife and winked and said Chargers! San Diego Chargers, he says oh yes yes, that's where I seen you....ha!


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Jan 26, 2020)

I’ve been told by a few people that I look like Carson wentz QB for the eagles. With a hat on I agree except he has like 6 inches on me.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jan 26, 2020)

Thatgoodfellow said:


> I’ve been told by a few people that I look like Carson wentz QB for the eagles. With a hat on I agree except he has like 6 inches on me.


Story of my life. Everyone has 6 inches on me.


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Jan 26, 2020)

BigSwolePump said:


> Story of my life. Everyone has 6 inches on me.



you know, as I typed that out I was thinking..I should probably reword that. But then where would all the fun come from.


----------



## German89 (Jan 26, 2020)

^^^^

I'm gonna keep my mouth shut


----------



## automatondan (Jan 26, 2020)

Thatgoodfellow said:


> I’ve been told by a few people that I look like Carson wentz QB for the eagles. With a hat on I agree except he has like 6 inches on me.





BigSwolePump said:


> Story of my life. Everyone has 6 inches on me.




Well this just turned super GHEY super fast.


----------



## Raider (Jan 26, 2020)

automatondan said:


> Well this just turned super GHEY super fast.


It always seems to, doesn’t it! Lol!!!!


----------



## Solomc (Jan 28, 2020)

Gibsonator said:


> omg man lololol
> highest compliment that matters to me is when my wife tells me I'm sexy af and no man comes close to comparing to me.



thats f$cked up.  She says the same sh!t to me. Haha


----------



## Solomc (Jan 28, 2020)

The best complement to me is when a girl and her man are walking by and she’s breaking her neck to stare at yours truly. Haha 

  #killingit 

Solo


----------



## Trump (Jan 28, 2020)

has that actually ever happened??? 



Solomc said:


> The best complement to me is when a girl and her man are walking by and she’s breaking her neck to start yours truly. Haha
> 
> #killingit
> 
> Solo


----------



## Solomc (Jan 28, 2020)

Trump said:


> has that actually ever happened???



well maybe they thought I was ugly.  but none the less, they do stare.. either way, I’m using that sh!t as motivation. Lol


----------



## Straight30weight (Jan 28, 2020)

Solomc said:


> well maybe they thought I was ugly.  but none the less, they do stare.. either way, I’m using that sh!t as motivation. Lol



There's no such thing as bad publicity


----------



## Gabriel (Jan 28, 2020)

Years ago.................like 25,I was with my girl at the time(blonde,5'6",green eyes, spoke French and German,had a masters in Psychology and a 4.0 average for 6 years college),We where at some restaurant eating lunch and I glanced at another woman...See saw me and rolled her eyes...I said ,"I'm sorry baby".she replied,,"that's OK"............I shook my head.....then she replied,,,,,,,,,,,,,"If you're looking ,you're not getting any........And I know you're not getting any at HOME"...........


----------



## Gabriel (Jan 28, 2020)

Jin said:


> You dont look Greek to me.



Bend over ...He'll show you .......................Sorry Gibs,just an easy target,,hard to resist.......


----------



## German89 (Jan 29, 2020)

... My chef told me i wasn't fat today so.. things are going pretty well over here.


----------



## silvereyes87 (Jan 29, 2020)

Gabriel said:


> Years ago.................like 25,I was with my girl at the time(blonde,5'6",green eyes, spoke French and German,had a masters in Psychology and a 4.0 average for 6 years college),We where at some restaurant eating lunch and I glanced at another woman...See saw me and rolled her eyes...I said ,"I'm sorry baby".she replied,,"that's OK"............I shook my head.....then she replied,,,,,,,,,,,,,"If you're looking ,you're not getting any........And I know you're not getting any at HOME"...........



Weird story and no idea how this pertains to the thread :32 (18):


----------



## Seeker (Jan 29, 2020)

One time at band camp....


----------



## CJ (Jan 29, 2020)

German89 said:


> ... My chef told me i wasn't fat today so.. things are going pretty well over here.



I want a chef!!!  :32 (19):


----------

